# World's Most Luxurious Residential Projects



## David in Adelaide (May 28, 2007)

I'm interested in hearing what people think are the best residential projects in the world in terms of luxury, design, unique features etc. What makes them the world's best? Is it the location, architecture, price tags! Or is it because of the rich and famous residents?

So what is the best of the best in your city?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In HK it's *Highcliff and Summit*. One thing unique about this are 70+ storie towers on a hillslope. Highcliff is also the tallest residential building in the world


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

At 'One Hyde Park' (currently under-construction), apartments are on sale for *£84 million*:
Thats:

- $165,958,702

- €123,609,047

- ¥20,198,673,889

This makes them the most expensive apartments in the world.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ But most of it is becouse of the location.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

SE9 said:


> At 'One Hyde Park' (currently under-construction), apartments are on sale for *£84 million*:
> Thats:
> 
> - $165,958,702
> ...


This is madness - no this is London!


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

^^With the fabulous location and the wonderful design of the apartments, I think the price is just. If Santa was true, I'd wish from him a unit from that apartment!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

The highest rents for any apartments in Sweden are those in the Turning Torso.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Good God! Why would anyone cough up 150,000,000 dollars for an apartment!?!?!?! Are there even enough people in the world with that kind of money in the world to fill up these units?*hno:


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Isn't Chicago Spire fully residental? Then it certainly wins.
There also will be apartments in the Russia Tower...


----------



## kurakura (Apr 11, 2007)

joaquin said:


> *Good God! Why would anyone cough up 150,000,000 dollars for an apartment!?!?!?! Are there even enough people in the world with that kind of money in the world to fill up these units?*hno:


Hedge funds.....

King of Brunei, Saudi Prince or corrupted leaders from third world countries have more than enough to buy a whole block.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

WANCH said:


> In HK it's *Highcliff and Summit*. One thing unique about this are 70+ storie towers on a hillslope. Highcliff is also the tallest residential building in the world


Highcliff should no longer be the tallest residential. Sorrento, Harbourside, Q1, Trump World Tower, Eureka, etc. are taller. But Highcliff is indeed quite unique.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

New York's most luxurious new developments are The Plaza, 15 CPW and the Time Warner Center. Some more are in planning, including a building that will rise at 220 Central Park South.

Numerous celebrities have purchased apartments at the foregoing buildings.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice pic of the torso it looks like render a little bit from this angle


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> In HK it's *Highcliff and Summit*. One thing unique about this are 70+ storie towers on a hillslope. Highcliff is also the tallest residential building in the world


Highcliff and Summit are *cheap* compared to the villas along Victoria Peak and the south side of Hong Kong Island.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Highcliff and Summit are *cheap* compared to the villas along Victoria Peak and the south side of Hong Kong Island.


These villas may be more expensive but most still recognize Highcliff and Summit as a grand residential project.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> These villas may be more expensive but most still recognize Highcliff and Summit as a grand residential project.


Actually, in terms of 'grandness' and media power, the Union Square developments are far more famous, especially because one of the Arch's units sold for a record-breaking price even for ultra-expensive HK luxury real estate.


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

those hyde park apartments...wow...what a waste of money.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

WANCH said:


> In HK it's *Highcliff and Summit*.


It's my favorites in the world! :drool:


Turning Torso is very nice too...


In Copenhagen... hmm... I do believe the Tuborg Havn area is among the most expensive ( if not thé most expensive ) apartment area in the city...





































More pics: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456862&page=6


Much is still U/C in the area - but those who are done features a wonderful ocean view over the Øresund straight with Sweden in west and downtown Copenhagen Skyline south and the most exclusive road in the country ( Strandvejen = "The Beach road" ) going up north along the shore...




Personally I would be just fine with the new ( currently under contruction ) *Havne Holmen *










It has the IMO best location in Copenhagen ( smack in the center ) next to the habour promonades, habour pools and a huge mall 100m away and even close to my work too...  
( although I doubt I'll work ther if I could afford that place  )


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

SE9 said:


> At 'One Hyde Park' (currently under-construction), apartments are on sale for *£84 million*:
> [/img]


Wasn't that one bought by the Sultan of Brunei? I thought it was a whole floor...guess not!


----------



## SerfCity (Mar 9, 2006)

I think the most expensive project in Buenos Aires is "The Aleph". Watch the VIDEO.



> Designed by Norman Foster, the development will have 180 homes, starting at £146,000 for a one-bedroom flat, £305,000 for a two-bedroom flat and between £1 million and £3.5 million for a penthouse.
> From Times Online


----------

